# Mexico, most beautiful country on Earth?



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan*


Aerial view by MayalandGroup, on Flickr


Chichen Itza Ruins by Xlear, Inc., on Flickr









My image.









My image.









My image.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chichen_Itza_TresDinteles.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*


Teotihuacan by diegovillegas, on Flickr


Pirâmides de Teotihuacán by CGauer, on Flickr


Temple of Quetzalcoatl by AmateurArtGuy, on Flickr


Temple Pyramid of Quetzalcoatl by Roamer61, on Flickr


IMG_5364 by dhc, on Flickr









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/serpent-pyramid.htm


Teotihuacan - Pyramid of the Moon by Hadi Ishak, on Flickr


Mexico-3487 by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ocampo, Chihuahua*


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Taxco, Guerrero*


Taxco, May 21, 2008_Parroquia de Santa Prisca by El Gregein, on Flickr


Taxco - May 21_02 by El Gregein, on Flickr


TAXCO by Acapulco 2010, on Flickr


bocho bocho by Dyrk.Wyst, on Flickr


Taxco, Mexico (3) by manoni81, on Flickr


Taxco, May 21, 2008_Women walking down street by El Gregein, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PanCenterTaxco.JPG









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BordaTaxco.JPG


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca*


2009_147_Mitla by acas2005, on Flickr


mitla by mxterrorist, on Flickr


Untitled by KTCinSF, on Flickr


Mitla by Juan Aviles, on Flickr


"Lugar de los Muertos" by RCONDEM, on Flickr


Here I am, stuck in the Mitla with you by drewleavy, on Flickr


IMG_3671.jpg by aaroncaley, on Flickr


IMG_3677.jpg by aaroncaley, on Flickr


La Iglesia de San Pedro @ Mitla by MistaPuppsta, on Flickr


Parroquia de San Pablo Apóstol,Mitla,Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia de San Pablo Apóstol,Mitla,Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


IMG_2106 by legind, on Flickr


Mitla, Oaxaca by RussBowling, on Flickr


Mitla - tomb by msulis, on Flickr


Tumba 1: South by Travis S., on Flickr


MITLA 1 026 by fcova52, on Flickr


Mitla Courtyard Behind Church by akseabird, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Chiapas*









*Photo by Massimo Borchi.*


Palenque, temple of the cross by Orion1611, on Flickr


semana santa 2010-80 by smallflightlessbird, on Flickr


Palenque #6 by J.G. in S.F., on Flickr


Palenque 3 by RCONDEM, on Flickr


Templo de las Inscripciones by Gezlarge, on Flickr


MEX / Palenque by Hermenegildo del Lago del Terror, on Flickr


100705_MP_1583 by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Stucco Frieze on Eastern Face of the Palace by abeand, on Flickr


Palenque 020 by Pablo Aburto, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cascadas de Agua Azul, Chiapas*


Agua Azul - Full splendour by bhaskar_prabhakara, on Flickr


Agua Azul by bhaskar_prabhakara, on Flickr


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Cascadas Agua Azul (91) by Ramon Morales, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Zacatecas, Zacatecas*


Zacatecas by Filippo Manaresi, on Flickr


Downtown Zacatecas by DietzCL, on Flickr


DSC_9661 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


Cathedral Zacatecas by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


Cathedral by nicksaltman, on Flickr


church by Sadie Sadie, on Flickr


La Bufa church by BenjaminB99, on Flickr


IMG_0297 by yakimushi, on Flickr


Zacatecas_Aqueduct by El Gregein, on Flickr


Zacatecas-44 by Nomade Moderne, on Flickr


Plaza - Zacatecas México 2007 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


Templo de Santo Domingo by Juan A. Garza Lozano (busy), on Flickr


Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de Fátima by Shuck, on Flickr


En algún callejon de Zacatecas. by Demodragon, on Flickr


Zacatecas Church V2 (HDR) by Nomade Moderne, on Flickr


La noche llega a Zacatecas by Demodragon, on Flickr


Arcos de Palacio by MORDAN, on Flickr


Zacatecas-09 by Nomade Moderne, on Flickr


Calle Zacatecas by MORDAN, on Flickr


Zacatecas - steps of the ex templo by El Gregein, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mexico is definitely one of the prettiest countries on earth.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

^^ sorry for the trouble and thanks

*Cholua, Puebla*


Cholula by carmaglover, on Flickr


Iglesia y Popocatepetl by soyignatius, on Flickr


Cerrito de Cholula y Popocatepetl, Puebla. by • Rahuno © • ☁, on Flickr


Cholula, Mexico by giovanni paccaloni, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NWCornerPatioAltarsCholula.JPG


Cholula_3156 by Omar Omar, on Flickr


Cholula_3169 by Omar Omar, on Flickr


Cholula_3109 by Omar Omar, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:WestMorelosCholula.JPG


San Francisco Acatepec by sftrajan, on Flickr


San Francisco Acatepec - Puebla by J E R R Y, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche*


Chunhuhub by BaLtIyO, on Flickr


El Palacio Chunhuhub/The Palace Chunhuhub by BaLtIyO, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chunhuhub_NN.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4882917016/in/set-72157607733724660









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chunhuhub01.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chunhuhub_II-D.png


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Guanajuato*



Guanajuato. by NRC FRS, on Flickr


Guanajuato from Above by magnusvk, on Flickr


templo de San Cayetano by S0Cal, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano by NuZivanCut, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano. Guanajuato. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Dome of La Valenciana by orange27, on Flickr



Guanajuato by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Guanajuato, Mexico by bubble_boy, on Flickr


Alhóndiga de Granaditas by Javier Hidalgo, on Flickr


Guanajuato - View of Basilica IV by geoffreyjp, on Flickr


Guanajuato - Cathedral I by geoffreyjp, on Flickr


Guanajuato City - View of Basilica I by geoffreyjp, on Flickr


University of Guanajuato I by geoffreyjp, on Flickr


Guanajuato - Colourful Buildings II by geoffreyjp, on Flickr


Basilica Our Lady of Guanajuato by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


Guanajuato en septiembre - México 2008 4829 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


Guanajuato en septiembre - México 2008 4864 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed....:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal, Yucatan*









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

one of the 20 most beautiful contrys in the world


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Sayil, Yucatan*









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.










My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


SanFelipeNeri0002.JPG by flurryofsmoke, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


SanFelipeNeri0003.JPG by flurryofsmoke, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Copper Canyon, Chihuahua*


Primera: Barrancas del Cobre by Horrido!!!, on Flickr


Panorámica de Barrancas by Horrido!!!, on Flickr


Barrancas del Cobre by Horrido!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monterrey and some of its Mountains, Nuevo Leon*


Semper ascendis by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Amanecer en el Cerro de la Silla by purolipan, on Flickr



Majestad by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Majestuosas sierras de Monterrey by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El fin de la sequía (Chipinque) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


CHIPINQUE, NUEVO LEON. LA M. by Kensou Mty, on Flickr


Skyline contra Huasteca by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


De vuelta al poniente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline parcial de Valle Oriente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Sol sobre Monterrey by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Tres Cuerdas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Monterrey in a clear summer by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Vista hacia el sur by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi*


San Luis Potosi 41 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


UASLP Edificio Central - SLP México 2002 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


Calle potosina by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Parroquia de San Sebastián by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Iglesia San Agustín by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


San Juan de Dios y Museo Federico Silva by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


HDR San Luis Potosi - Churches - Iglesias by mrconover, on Flickr


San Luis Potosi 25 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


UASLP Edificio Central - SLP Mexico 2007 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


San Luis Potosí al atardecer - México 2008 2335 by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


Padre de bronce by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


IMG_4804a by kawilson, on Flickr


IMG_4805a by kawilson, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Rio Bec, Campeche*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rio_Bec_B.jpg&filetimestamp=20090403093855









http://mayaruins.com/rio_bec/Campeche_365.html









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rio_Bec_B_Treppe.jpg&filetimestamp=20101002171538









http://mayaruins.com/rio_bec/Campeche_362.html









http://mayaruins.com/rio_bec/Rio-Bec03300.html









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ail1_1994_03.jpg&filetimestamp=20101002170355









http://mayaruins.com/rio_bec/Rio-Bec04000.html









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rio_Bec_A.jpg&filetimestamp=20090402213351









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rio_Bec_N.jpg&filetimestamp=20090402213534









http://mayaruins.com/rio_bec/Campeche_323.html


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cañon del Sumidero, Chiapas*


This is why I love nature... by Choollus, on Flickr


Untitled by Choollus, on Flickr


Cañón del Sumidero by nathangibbs, on Flickr


Chiapas Highlands by nathangibbs, on Flickr


El Cañón del Sumidero 11-1-11 by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


El Cañon del Sumidero HDR by Jose Razo, on Flickr


Cañón del Sumidero, Chiapas by alejandra cárdenas, on Flickr


Cañon del sumidero. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan*


Ek Balam Frieze III by Hadi Ishak, on Flickr


ek balam 5323 by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


Ek balam 5319 HDR ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


ek balam 6344 ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr









My image.









My image.









My image.


Ek Balam [6633] by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Peña de Bernal, Queretaro*


PEÑA... by jordachh, on Flickr


Peña de Bernal by Shuck, on Flickr


No body is Up by Luis Montemayor, on Flickr


Recuerdo de Bernal by Juan A. Garza Lozano (busy), on Flickr


Pueblo de Bernal by Mr. janhe_10, on Flickr


Peña de Bernal , Queretaro Queretaro by HECTOR M GARCIA MURGUIA, on Flickr


Peña de Bernal by Aleexis Santos Heredia, on Flickr


Pueblo Magico Peña de Bernal by Aleexis Santos Heredia, on Flickr


VILLA DE SAN SEBASTIAN BERNAL by jordachh, on Flickr


Pueblo Magico, lleno de paz. by jordachh, on Flickr


CASTILLO PEÑA DE BERNAL by palmaniak, on Flickr


IMG_6386 by jacketdesplash, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing ancient buildings.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Cañon del sumidero. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Beautiful pic.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments
*
El Chiflon, Chiapas*


Cascada Velo de Novia by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


Cascada el Suspiro. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


Río San Vicente. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


Cascada Alas de Angel. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


La recompensa. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


Río San Vicente. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


Río San Vicente by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Huijazoo, Oaxaca*









by R. Doniz, Scanned Image from *book*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teposcolula, Oaxaca*


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Casa de la Cacica Complex, Teposcolula, Oaxaca, Mexico by stephaniewood2010, on Flickr


La Casica 1 by Mixteca Digital, on Flickr


La Casica 2 by Mixteca Digital, on Flickr


Yacundaa and Teposcolula - Casey by neh_oaxaca_2011, on Flickr


Yacundaa and Teposcolula - Casey by neh_oaxaca_2011, on Flickr


Casa de la Cacica, Teposcolula, detail by stephaniewood2010, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Real de Monte, Hidalgo*


Real del Monte desde el panteón inglés by McMexicano , on Flickr


plaza en real del monte by McMexicano , on Flickr


Real del Monte, Hidalgo, México by McMexicano , on Flickr


Real del Monte, Hidalgo, México by McMexicano , on Flickr


Real del Monte, Hidalgo, México by McMexicano , on Flickr


callecita real del monte by McMexicano , on Flickr


Domingo en el Real by Plumerio Pipichas, on Flickr


Espejo. by Javier Hidalgo, on Flickr


kiosko by Javier Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow LOL


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Guadalupe, Zacatecas*


zacatecas, iglesia de Guadalupe by ed20056516, on Flickr


Church at Cerro La Bufa by purelight photo, on Flickr


Capilla Hacienda de Bernardez , Guadalupe ,Zacatecas by feo2012, on Flickr


Museo Virreinal by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Museo Virreinal by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Guadalupe Zac (1) by tolczac, on Flickr


Courtyard by Jungle_Boy, on Flickr


Zacatecas by Maliello, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chihuahua, Chihuahua*


Chihuahua Centro by Christian y Sergio, on Flickr


Chihuahua Centro by Christian y Sergio, on Flickr


La Casona by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Fachada de Palacio de Gobierno by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Palacio Municipal de Chihuahua by Hotu Matua, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:La_Presidencia_de_Chihuahua.jpg


Quinta Gameros by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Interior Palacio de Gobierno de Chihuahua by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Casa Chihuahua by Hotu Matua, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ChihPalGob1.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Balcon_interior_del_PalGob..jpg


Chihuahua porfiriana by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chihuahua_Plaza_Mayor_1.jpg


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Chihuahua (Estado de Chihuahua) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mexico, most beautiful country on Earth? 

No.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More Kabah, Yucatan, Mexico*


Chaak Wall by Brian Hoffsis, on Flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kabah_Codz_Pop_O.jpg&filetimestamp=20090411095439









My image.


mexies 223 by stanleygraphs, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kabah_2C2_W-Fass_Detail.jpg?uselang=de









My image.









My image.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...pe_Rückseite.jpg&filetimestamp=20090428141053









My image.









My image









My image.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:0064_Kabah.JPG&filetimestamp=20070516214624









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kabah_1A2.jpg&filetimestamp=20101001094502









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kabah_1A5.jpg&filetimestamp=20100930205829









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kabah_2A1_SE-corner.jpg&filetimestamp=20100929201316


Kabah '2010 - 23 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


Kabah '2010 - 17 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

With that name for your thread you have surely manage to get more viewers, luckily i am one of those. Fantastic, really. I like to see photos of countries and let my imagination fly a bit, the photos make me feel a little the ''taste'' of the culture and history while i cant travel to these places. Somehow with the photos of Mexico i have the greatest emotions, specially with the cities and villages full of colour.

Un saludo!

Edit: Teposcolula church... mg:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ik-Kil Cenote, Yucatan*


Ik-Kil Cenote by TheSysOp33, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More Mexico City*


Un oasis en medio del caos by CARLOS CALAFLO, on Flickr


Palacio de Correos - Adamo Boari by lsjcp, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Careaga Mexico City...Palace of fine arts by Fernando Careaga, on Flickr


Mexico City, Cathedral by Fernando Careaga, on Flickr


Museo Nacional de Arte_2 by Zaigowitch Fotoarte, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ChurchSantoDomingoDF.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:StoDomingoEntranceDF.JPG?uselang=es









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LaSantisimaChurchDF.JPG









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centro_Histórico_de_la_Ciudad_de_México









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ColegioSanIldefonsoEntrance.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Santa_Teresa_la_Antigua-fachada.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Casa_de_los_azulejos.jpg?uselang=es


Beautiful European Architecture with Templo Mayor Aztec Ruins, Historic Centre, Mexico City, Mexico by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FacadeIturbideDF.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FacadeCaricatureMusDF.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Museoestanquillo1.jpg?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WestsideZocaloDF.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MUNAL.jpg?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:TemploSanBermardoCentroDF.JPG?uselang=es









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Iglesia_de_Loreto.JPG?uselang=es


Another View, Metropolitan Cathedral - Catedral Metropolitana, Zocalo, Historic Centre, Mexico City, Mexico by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More Chichen Itza, Yucatan*


Chichen Itza '2010 18 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


chichen itza caracol 3868 ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


chichen itza 3792 HDR ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


Chichen Itza, El Caracol by mmccouch, on Flickr


El Templo de los Guerreros y ... AH SI !!!.... EL TURISTA!! by BaLtIyO, on Flickr


Chichen Itza, El Castillo by mmccouch, on Flickr


Chichen Itza, The Great Ball Court by mmccouch, on Flickr


Chichen Itza '2010 06 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ichpich, Campeche*


Hibrido Puuc - Chenes/Puuc - Chenes Hybrid by BaLtIyO, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ichpich3.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Xalapa Anthropology Museum, Veracruz*


Museo de Antropologia, Xalapa by misisipiano, on Flickr


Andy, Museo de Antropologia, Xalapa, Mexico, 2000 by espalier, on Flickr


Mexico2000_003 by espalier, on Flickr


Estela MAX by La Rebelión de los Tornillos, on Flickr


Cultura Olmeca by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


stamps by Uncle Kick-Kick, on Flickr


Olmec Head - Jalapa, Mexico by Sorry, That User Name is Already Taken, on Flickr


P2060174 by Raquel Paraiso, on Flickr









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/xalapa-museum-5.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/xalapa-museum-5.htm


El Tajin, Museo de Antropología de Xalapa by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


Museo de Antropología de Xalapa by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


Cultura Olmeca by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


impacto olmeca by teresagua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oxkintok, Yucatan*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Oxkintoc_Canul_9.jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Oxkintoc_Dzib_Arco.jpg?uselang=de









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-11.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-4.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-4.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-4.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-10.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-8.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-labyrinth.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-labyrinth.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/oxkintok-palacio-chich.htm


OXKINTOK 8533 CH by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


up we go by dre_ah, on Flickr


From the top by dre_ah, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Valladolid, Yucatan*









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Concordia, Sinaloa*


Mexican Church by john-trautschold, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nadie comenta en el thread del pais mas bonito del mundo ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

We get it dip shit, you dont like Mexico, you dont have to post on every single thread that has Mexico in it, its almost as if you feel threatened by the context of my threads and others, can not help to notice an inferiority complex/jealousy being emitted from your posts, get help soon.

*Misol-Ha Chiapas*


Misol-Ha by Jose Razo, on Flickr


Misol-ha by Javier Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Citlaltepetl/Pico De Orizaba*


Nieve en el suelo by anwarvazquez, on Flickr


Highest Mountain in Mexico by Hagens_world, on Flickr


pico de orizaba by jorge [email protected], on Flickr


La cumbre de México by anwarvazquez, on Flickr


Escenas de montaña I by anwarvazquez, on Flickr


Pico de Orizaba by #....-Noé-....#, on Flickr


Escenas de montaña II by anwarvazquez, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pico_de_Orizaba_1_Zoom.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:O457e4574jl0.jpg


Y todo está dentro by 7 facultades, on Flickr


Pico de Orizaba by bdebaca, on Flickr


Untitled by larry&flo, on Flickr


White Mountain by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Coatepec, Veracruz*


Ventanas de Coatepec by Hagens_world, on Flickr


Ventanas de Coatepec by Hagens_world, on Flickr


Ventanas de Coatepec by Hagens_world, on Flickr


Ventanas de Coatepec by Hagens_world, on Flickr


Coatepec by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chacmultun, Yucatan*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4928009


CHACMULTUN 2114 ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


CHACMULTUN 2122 ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Chacmultun_Main1_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20091216101703









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_058.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_076.html









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Chacmultun_Main1_D.jpg&filetimestamp=20091216103920









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_078.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_075.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_070.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_062.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_085.html









http://mayaruins.com/chacmultun/m1_084.html









http://carlosrosado.blogspot.com/2010/12/chacmultun.html


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Popocatépetl and Iztaccíhuatl*


México by Eliézer, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cuilapan de Guerrero, Oaxaca*


Cuilapan de Guerrero by gabitazeppelin, on Flickr


Cuilapan de Guerrero by gabitazeppelin, on Flickr


Culiapam de Guerrero by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Culiapam de Guerrero by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Culiapam de Guerrero by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Culiápam de Guerrero by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Cuilapan de Guerrero by gabitazeppelin, on Flickr


Cuilapan de Guerrero by MDB 28, on Flickr


Mexique Cuilapan de Guerrero by alainmuller, on Flickr


Mexique Cuilapan de Guerrero by alainmuller, on Flickr


Exconvento Cuilapan de Guerrero, Oaxaca by Gabriel A. Ramirez / Foto Lecturas, on Flickr


IMG_6206 by akilo1, on Flickr


IMG_6212 by akilo1, on Flickr


IMG_6221 by akilo1, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ex Convento de San Agustín Siglo, Acolman, Mexico*


Ex Convento de San Agustín Siglo XVI (Acolman) Estado de México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:PortalAcolman.JPG


Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Portada (primer cuerpo) / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Detalle de la portada / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Galeria superior / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Detalle cruz Acolman by rowan_ti, on Flickr


Ex-Convento de Acolmán by José Corona, on Flickr


Bòveda acañonada & Nervaduras / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Nervaduras & Pintura mural / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Acolman Fortified Convent, Courtyard by Roamer61, on Flickr


La Pasión de Cristo by Alicia Guzmán Moya, on Flickr


Claustro / Acolman by BLXM, on Flickr


Ex convento de Acolman by Chilangueño, on Flickr


Cycling Ride to Acolman by Erasmo Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

* Dsibiltun, Campeche *









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Dsibiltun_T1.png&filetimestamp=20090424105425


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*State of Mexico*


Laguna del Sol by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Hochob, Campeche*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hochob_II_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20110304114454









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hochob_III.jpg&filetimestamp=20090505104746









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hochob_V_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20110304114626









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hochob_VI.jpg&filetimestamp=20110304114655


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Janitzio Michoacan*


Untitled by Oliver., on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mexcatitlan, Nayarit*


Mexcaltitan Island by adam79, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur*


Cabo San Lucas by Shuck, on Flickr


The Cave at Lands End - Cabo San Lucas by Camerons Personal Page, on Flickr


Cabo Wabo! by Camerons Personal Page, on Flickr


Hoochie Coochie Cave - Cabo by Camerons Personal Page, on Flickr


A Solitary Stroll on the Beach by Sandra Leidholdt, on Flickr


Cabo San Lucas HDR by mikefard, on Flickr


Cabo San Lucas by jj.figueroa, on Flickr


Cabo San Lucas by Colorado Sands, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Xhaxche, Yucatan*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Xhaxché.jpg&filetimestamp=20101001145623


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Quecholac, Puebla*


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento Franciscano Siglo XVI (Quecholac) Estado de Puebla,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque Museum, Chiapas*

*Chan-Bahlum II, K'inich Kan B'alam II*








http://mayaruins.com/palenque/a1_292.html

*K'inich Ahkal Mo' Naab' III*

Palenque museum by Richard Weil, on Flickr


DSC_4104 by Strange Bird Photos, on Flickr


Maya of Palenque by smilla4, on Flickr


Maya of Palenque by smilla4, on Flickr

*Upakal K'inich Janab Pakal*

Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr


Palenque Museum by mayaportrait, on Flickr









http://mayaruins.com/palenque/j2_2072.html

*scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*








http://mayaruins.com/palenque/a1_314.html


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Morelia, Michoacan*


Santa Iglesia Catedral (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Morelia Michoacan by edco_one, on Flickr


catedral morelia by pauldornau, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Catedral de Morelia by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia Michoacán by iedyweb, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia Michoacán by iedyweb, on Flickr


Palacio legislativo by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Palacio Municipal by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Exconvento del Carmen by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Templo de San José by aljuarez, on Flickr


Catedral de Morelia by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Casa natal de Morelos by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia Michoacán by iedyweb, on Flickr


Templo de las Rosas (Santa Rosa de Lima) Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de las Rosas (Santa Rosa de Lima) Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de las Rosas (Santa Rosa de Lima) Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de las Rosas (Santa Rosa de Lima) Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia de la Merced (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia de la Merced (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia de la Merced (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Santa Iglesia Catedral (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de la Cruz (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo y Claustro del Carmen (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo y Claustro del Carmen (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San José. Morelia Michoacán. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Teatro Rubén Romero. Morelia, Michoacán. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Templo de Santa Rosa de Lima, Morelia Michoacán. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Templo y exconvento del Carmen, Morelia Michoacán. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Palacio Clavijero by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Templo de los Agustinos. Morelia Michoacán. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Aqueducto de Morelia by sincretic, on Flickr


Morelia, Mexico by The Pathless Woods, on Flickr


acueducto / aqueduct by vivalabiblioteca, on Flickr


Aqueduct in Morelia by wachendorfia, on Flickr


butterfly trip 060 by schmerlerj, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Comalcalco, Tabasco*


Comalcalco, México by graphiczoo, on Flickr


DSCN3101B by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr


DSCN3134B by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr


DSCN3135B by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Comalcalco.Estructura_1.jpg









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/comalcalco-8.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/comalcalco-8.htm









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Comalcalco.jpg


Mexico-3070 - Comalcalco - the only Mayan Brick Pyramid by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr


Mexico-3032 by archer10 (Dennis) OFF, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Comalcalco.Templo_VI_y_Templo_VII.jpg









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/comalcalco-6.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/comalcalco-6.htm


----------



## dano0 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Aktun Chen, Quintana Roo*


Aktun Chen - underground cenote by canbalci, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid shots...:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tulum, Quintana Roo*









My image.


Tulum: The Lookout post by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Templo de los Frescos (Explored) by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Face of the Rain God - Chaac, Temple of the Frescoes by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Temple of the Diving God (EXPLORED) by StGrundy, on Flickr


Mayans of the Caribbean by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Temple of the Diving God by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: El Castillo by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Temple of the Frescos and House of Chultun by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Base of the Pyramid by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Casa de Chultun by StGrundy, on Flickr


Tulum: Casa de Cenote and Northern Entrance (EXPLORED) by StGrundy, on Flickr









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









my image.









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Jerez, Zacatecas*


Jeréz Zacatecas by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Santuario Virgen de la Soledad by P Velasco, on Flickr


Santuario Virgen de la Soledad by P Velasco, on Flickr


Jeréz Zacatecas by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Jerez Cathedral by P Velasco, on Flickr


Jerez Church Detail by P Velasco, on Flickr


Jerez, Zacatecas by ophelias, on Flickr


Jerez, Zacatecas by ophelias, on Flickr


Jeréz Zacatecas by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Jerez, Zacatecas by ophelias, on Flickr


Jerez, Zacatecas by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Izapa, Chiapas*


Izapa by rashteco, on Flickr


S5000384 by [email protected], on Flickr


DSC02926 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02910 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02933 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02913 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02951 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02953 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02948 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02947 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02968 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02974 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02923 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


DSC02910 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ixtapa, Guerrero*


Ixtapa by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


Breakfast at el Faro by b.campbell65, on Flickr


sunrise swimming by b.campbell65, on Flickr


Ixtapa.sunrise by b.campbell65, on Flickr


Ixtapa beach bw by b.campbell65, on Flickr


Ixtapa.island by b.campbell65, on Flickr


Ixtapa trip-069 by b.campbell65, on Flickr


Ixtapa by rainy city, on Flickr


Ixtapa Night by b.campbell65, on Flickr


El Faro de Ixtapa by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


Ixtapa by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


Ixtapa by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*El Infiernillo, Guerrero*


El Infiernillo by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


El Infiernillo by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


El Infiernillo by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

te dejo un comentario por piedad , solo tu posteas fotos y nadie comenta nada del " pais mas bonito del mundo " 

bonitas fotos


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Zempoala, Hidalgo*


Arcos de Zempoala by Plumerio Pipichas, on Flickr


Acueducto / Aqueduct by Plumerio Pipichas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

precioso!


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if it goes here, but here's a beautiful video of Tamaulipas, Mexico


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

So beautiful....country. Please ignore those annoying trolls... They hate this amazing country so much and yet they keep posting in every single thread about Mexico... That seems like jealousy to me....lol Keep up the good work. Just an advise don't post more than five pics every single time to make this thread lighter. Greetings.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> *El Infiernillo, Guerrero*
> 
> 
> 
> El Infiernillo by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


^^^^^^^^
BEAUTIFUL.......!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

DeNeza401 said:


> So beautiful....country. Please ignore those annoying trolls... They hate this amazing country so much and yet they keep posting in every single thread about Mexico... That seems like jealousy to me....lol Keep up the good work. Just an advise don't post more than five pics every single time to make this thread lighter. Greetings.


by those trolls you mean Italiano Pellicano lol?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Paricutin, Michoacan*


buried church by volcan Paricutin, Michocan by sharloch, on Flickr


Paricutín by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


the volcanic church in paricutin by pauldornau, on Flickr


Lava Engulfed Church Near Paricutin Volcano by alfredmuller, on Flickr


Paricutin Volcano - Church Ruins by louhaskell, on Flickr


the crater at the top of the parícutin volcano by pauldornau, on Flickr


Paricutin Volcano Panoramic shot by alfredmuller, on Flickr


volcan paricutin by juancabebe, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato*


DSC_0142 by connieprough, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


2005 San Miguel de Allende 073 by MurrayJ3, on Flickr


Under the Bridge San Miguel de Allende by edgarator, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice , but not is the most beautiful country of the world


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Xochicalco, Morelos*









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/xochicalco.htm


Pyramide du Serpent à Plumes by gonzaloh, on Flickr


Temple of the Feathered Serpent by annemirdl, on Flickr


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Click on my signature for some pictures from my trip to Mexico!  
Feel free to repost any of them in this thread!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

nice pics 

*Teotenango, Sate of Mexico*


Teotenango by HALabs, on Flickr


IMG_0318 by HALabs, on Flickr


Ball game court by HALabs, on Flickr


Plazas -Terrazas by Saudadinho, on Flickr


Pirámides de Teotenango by kikegm29, on Flickr


IMG_7522 by nrpape, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PathupTeotenango.JPG


dsc09220 by Erasmo Perez, on Flickr


dsc09222 by Erasmo Perez, on Flickr


Teotenango 5 by gobierno.edomex, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Acatitlan, State of Mexico*


Parroquia de Santa Cecilia Virgen y Mártir (Tlalnepantla) Estado de México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:StaCeciliaAcatitlan.jpg


Santa Cecilia Acatitlán by Monitor Encendido, on Flickr


Pirámide I by jaropi, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Acapulco, Guerrero*


Acapulco by Eneas, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acapulco_-_PlayaManzanillo.JPG


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Acapulco is a lovely city!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Hormiguero, Campeche*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hormiguero_II.jpg&filetimestamp=20090403081420


Hormiguero Structure II by coba, on Flickr


Inside Hormiguero Structure II by coba, on Flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ro_II_Detail.png&filetimestamp=20090424103830


Hormiguero Structure V by coba, on Flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hormiguero_V.jpg&filetimestamp=20090403082149


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mexico City , Mexico*










http://i27.tinypic.com/29apouv.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mexico City , Mexico*










http://i25.tinypic.com/ilbtwo.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monterrey , Mexico*


Torre de catedral, frondas y naranja del faro por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monterrey , Mexico*


Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Kohunlich, Quintana Roo*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kohunlich_27esc05.jpg&filetimestamp=20110330101012


"The 27 Steps Residential Compound" at Kohunlich by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:KohunlichAcrop02.jpg&filetimestamp=20110330101611









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...lza_Merwin_S.jpg&filetimestamp=20110330101411


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Kohunlich Temple of the Masks by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Kohunlich Temple of the Masks by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Kohunlich Temple of the Masks by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Mask at Kohunlich by RangerRoy, on Flickr


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Steps leading up to the Acropolis at Kohunlich by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Kohunlich by blueheronco, on Flickr


Northwest Residential Compound at Kohunlich by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Pixa'an Residential Compound at Kohunlich by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Temple of the Kings at Kohunlich by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Mexico City , Mexico*


That's a suburb in the border of State of Mex, not the City it self.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Hormiguero and Kohunlich...:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*El Coporo, Guanajuato*


Ocampo, Gto. Zona Arqueológica de “El Cóporo”. by Gobierno del Estado de Guanajuato, on Flickr


Zona Arqueológica de “El Cóporo”. by Gobierno del Estado de Guanajuato, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Laguna Miramar, Chiapas*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31519091?tag=Chiapas









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4791345


Laguna Miramar by webby_webbo, on Flickr


Laguna Miramar by Darij & Ana, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Concordia, Sinaloa
*

Supervisión de obra del Puente Baluarte Bicentenario by Gobierno Federal, on Flickr


Supervisión del Tramo Las Adjuntas-Puente Baluarte by Gobierno Federal, on Flickr


Supervisión del Tramo Las Adjuntas-Puente Baluarte by Gobierno Federal, on Flickr


Supervisión del Tramo Las Adjuntas-Puente Baluarte by Gobierno Federal, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More of Uxmal, Yucatan*


West Building, Quadrangle of the Nuns, Uxmal, Yucatan. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


Pyramid of the Soothsayer, Uxmal, Yucatan. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*One more of Monterrey*


Skyline Valle Oriente 1 by vicraya2 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca*


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


Coixtlahuaca, Oaxaca by Christian González Verón, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Puerto Gatto, Baja California*


house_20080317_D_28109_st6b by Steven House Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cancun, Quintana Roo*


DSCN0150.NRW by andrewcoyne, on Flickr


DSC_8954.NEF by andrewcoyne, on Flickr


DSC_4035.NEF by andrewcoyne, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Omitlan de Juarez, Hidalgo*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Omitlan.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Mexico especially Puerto Gatto....thanks @adrian. :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

you're welcome
*
Alchichica Laguna, Puebla*


Alchichica laguna 5297 ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tres Palos Lagoon, Guerrero*


Tres Palos by erick monroy photo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*One more of Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


Iglesia de Santo Domingo by rwoan, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*One more of Monte Alban, Oaxaca*


Overall view, Monte Alban, Oaxaca. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Creel, Chihuahua*


Creel, Chihuahua. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


Creel, Chihuahua. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


Creel, Chihuahua. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Xpu Ha, Quintana Roo*


Xpu Ha Panorama by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


Xpu Ha 3 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


Xpu Ha 1 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tijuana, Baja California*


Tijuana Skyline and golf by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Tijuana desde afuera by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More of Acapulco, Guerrero*


Gran Bahía de Acapulco by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorama sin mar de Acapulco by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Nuevo Acapulco by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El salto del ángel by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Con las manos en alto by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Aztec Sun Stone, Mexico city*


Mexico-3748 - Aztec Calendar by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cuitzeo Michoacan*


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


Cuitzeo Michoacán by PIGS BATTERSEA, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

bonito thread!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Iztaccihuatl*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IztaccihualtSacromonte1.JPG


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Mexico. :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Dzibanche, Quintana Roo*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dzibanche2.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dzibanche1.jpg


Dzibanche Mayan Temple - Building 6 by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


Dzibanche Ruins by timnowack, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Puebla, Puebla*


Puebla Centro paseo 28 by RED CaZe, on Flickr


Ciudad De Puebla De Noche by LANCER., on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Templo_San_Francisco_Puebla.jpg


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The city of Taxco silver.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Taxco.*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*More Puebla, Puebla*


Catedral by rwoan, on Flickr


Catedral by rwoan, on Flickr


Catedral by rwoan, on Flickr


Catedral by rwoan, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Cancun is famous Mexican resort with the world's biggest name. Magnificent unspoilt beaches, azure sea and warm sun throughout the year.*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*one more of Morelia, Michoacan*


México. Morelia (Estado de Michoacan). Catedral y Plaza de los Martires. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Mexico :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The cenotes in the Peninsula of Yucatan.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow, love it!


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

More cenotes for yellow fever

Cenote Mexico by Dinesh Kumar Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


IMG_8477 by DrAlex64, on Flickr


Cenote Mexico by Dinesh Kumar Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


IMG_9911 by DrAlex64, on


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cenote Chelentún, Cuzama, Yucatán, México by Roberto Martinez [okinal], on Flickr


Ray of Light by c h r i s t o s, on Flickr


Cenote Dzitnup (Xkakah) by supercooldave, on Flickr


#TulumTravelGuide by Mayan Explore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those water caves are awesome!


009 said:


> Cenote Mexico by Dinesh Kumar Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rio Secreto by Wavepainters, on Flickr


Fresh Water Cave Diving by shakyphoto, on Flickr


the caves at Aktun Chen by man of toast, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cenote Xkeken by Rygood, on Flickr


ts'onot by Milton CJ, on Flickr


ye olde mayan swimming hole by hansecoloursmay, on Flickr


Grutas de Lol Tun I by jaropi, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

performers at the cenote by firepile, on Flickr


Aktun Chen - underground cenote by canbalci, on Flickr


In Between by fotonji, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

P del Carmen 363 by Luis Bameule, on Flickr


Top 5 Activities in Playa del Carmen by Mayan Explore, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Giant-Crystal-Cave-Mexico by ehsanamin, on Flickr


Aktun Chen by Tom Jowitt, on Flickr


Nature beach by ikithule, on Flickr


Choza by linkogecko, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Playa by Niño Pera, on Flickr


palenque waterfall by nerdvegas3, on Flickr


Explorers (Exploradores) by Uriel Martiñón, on Flickr


Abseiling (Rappel) by Uriel Martiñón, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tamasopo, puente de dios by PedroLMC, on Flickr


Bacalar 2013 by jlhv, on Flickr


Cañón del Sumidero by nathangibbs, on Flickr


Isla Mujeres by bayworldtour, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

VW Bug - MUSA, Cancun, Mexico by Rodrigo.ZG, on Flickr


Palacio de Bellas Artes by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Archway Angel by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Puebla! :drool:
Caves! :drool:
Some places are simmilar to some places in Croatia! 
Keep doing great job! kay:
:cheers:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Time for some Guanajuato*

Guanajuato. by Nahual-Jorge Mexicano, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Francisco, Guanajuato, Mexico by RussBowling, on Flickr


Guanajuato, Mexico by RussBowling, on Flickr


Tunnel by Filippo Mch, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tuneles en Guanajuato by Fernando D. Ramirez, on Flickr


Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Guanajuato. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


Guanajuato, México by ZaurusMX, on Flickr


Guanajuato by keño van de rivier, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Guanajuato, México by ZaurusMX, on Flickr


GUANAJUATO NOV 2010 by Ted's photos - away until late November., on Flickr


Desde El Pípila. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


Pasaje de los Arcos "Barón Von Humboldt". by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Saliendo - 1 by rafachapa, on Flickr


Universidad by NoirFonseca, on Flickr


STREET IN GUANAJUATO'S TOWN | CALLE EN CENTRO HISTÓRICO DE GUANAJUATO by Gon.photo, on Flickr


Pasillo Alhondiga de Granaditas by Kazyel, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

TUNEL BELAUNZARAN by anarki224, on Flickr


Jardin de la Union by keño van de rivier, on Flickr


Cantando - 3 by rafachapa, on Flickr


Puente del Campanero y cuesta del Tecolote, Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jardín Unión, Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


Guanajuato - Plazuela de San Fernando by ClaudioGTO, on Flickr


Palacio Legislativo, Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


Tres perspectivas, Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

La mina de Guadalupe o "Pata de Elefante" by gtoexperience, on Flickr


Siete años de felicidad... Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


Guanajuato - Templo de la Compañía by ClaudioGTO, on Flickr


Mansión del Conde Rul, Guanajuato by gtoexperience, on Flickr


Streets of Guanajuato by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tulum, México by Holidays..., on Flickr


Lands End at Los Arcos, Mexico by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

An Island Sunset (explored) by Kevin Rodde, on Flickr


Fotos de Los Cabos by memoflores, on Flickr


Puerto Escondido Beach (Mexico) - Plage de Puerto Escondido (Mexique) by VdlMrc, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Show on the Zocalo of Mexico D.F. by VdlMrc, on Flickr


Somewhere in Acapulco by VdlMrc, on Flickr


Somewhere between Oaxaca and Mexico D.F. by VdlMrc, on Flickr


Palenque Mists by Plant Design Online, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

*San Miguel de Allende*

San Miguel by S. Peterson, on Flickr


San Miguel Allende, Mexico by RebecaAR, on Flickr


Panorámica de San Miguel de Allende by BntzCar, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by ArceSyrup, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

San Miguel de Allende by ArceSyrup, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by OtroPX, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by chipon_torres, on Flickr


San Miguel Allende, Mexico by RebecaAR, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

San Miguel Allende, Mexico by RebecaAR, on Flickr


San Miguel Allende Mexico by RebecaAR, on Flickr


San Miguel de Allende by korzh roman, on Flickr


San Miguel Allende Mexico by RebecaAR, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Punta Allen, Mexico by Frenchiearoundtheworld, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cascada las Nubes. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Barranca del Cobre, Divisadero, Chihuahua, Mexico by Mario Graziano, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sierra Tarahumara, Cascada de Cusárare 2186 by fernandodelatorre46, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Vista Panoramica Horizontal by gobierno.edomex, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Iztaccíhuatl. by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

HDR POPOCATEPETL E IGLESIA DE LOS REMEDIOS by Marcos Carreño, on Flickr


Taxco - Mexico by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


deserted beach by AnnK1, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Land´s End by Ani Carrington, on Flickr


Balandra II by crive3210, on Flickr


Finis Terra by rafyta.com, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Climbing Towards Lover's Beach by Thorsten - www.thorstenscheuermann.com, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Caleta Partida by saradawn, on Flickr


20080212_053 by charleschandler, on Flickr


Beautiful waters of San Gabriel by saradawn, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Isla San Francisco by saradawn, on Flickr


The hidden beach by phixelle, on Flickr


Shanti Rocks by Javier Moreno!, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco*


Saturday Morning At The Beach by jackaloha2, on Flickr


~good morning Vallarta~ by uteart, on Flickr


El Pueblo by phixelle, on Flickr


guadalupe church by jalanmc, on Flickr


Our Lady of Guadalupe by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

It is.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Some more of Morelia, Michoacan*


Catedral, Morelia, Michoacan. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


Parroquia del Sagrario Metropolitano"Templo de las Capuchinas"Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia de San José (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Agustin (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Templo de San Agustin (Morelia) Estado de Michoacán) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco,Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco,Morelia,Estado de Michoacán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Museo de Arte Prehispanco de Mexico de Rufino Tamayo, Oaxaca, Oaxaca*









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

No se si México es el país mas bello del mundo... Porque no conozco todos los demás... Pero estoy seguro que México es asombroso y me gusta mucho ser mexicano y vivir aquí.

I don't know if México is the most beautiful country in the world... because I don't know all the others... but I am sure México is amazing and I love being a mexican and live here!

Some pictures

Guadalajara


*Catedral y Rotonda de los Jaliscienses Ilustres
*









*Teatro Degollado
*









Guanajuato


*Teatro Juarez
*









*Universidad de Guanajuato
*


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Monterrey y alrededores

*Cola de Caballo*










*Santa Lucia y Cerro de la Silla*










*Grutas de Garcia*










*Estadio Tec y Cerro de la Silla*


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Monterrey y alrededores

*Parque Fundidora* 










*Casi llegando a Monterrey*










*Cerro de la Silla*










*Presa de la Boca*


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Palenque






























Chiapa de Corzo


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Sierra de Arteaga, Coahuila












Parras, Coahuila












Real de Catorce, San Luis Potosí


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Querétaro capital

*Acueducto*










*Museo de Arte*










*Jardín Zenea*










San Luis Potosí capital


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

México D.F.

*Desde el Fiesta Americana Reforma*










Dentro del Castillo de Chapultepec










Tampico, Tamaulipas










Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Estado de Puebla

*Puebla Capital*


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Estado de Puebla

*Atlixco*





















*Presa de Necaxa*


----------



## chr1st1an (Nov 8, 2012)

Mérida, Yucatán






















San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato


----------

